# Walstad Method (5gl)



## Rodgie (24 Mar 2018)

Hi everyone,

The last time I was here I didn’t know anything about this method. But after searching nonstop and trying it, so far this is the result.

The tank here is 52 days old since planting. Everything looks flourishing without too much of algae problems. Hope you’ll enjoy the pictures.

Kind Regards,
Rodgie


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (24 Mar 2018)

Any information on how you set this up, which soil, any water changes, filters etc? 
BTW, that's a good looking betta too.

Sent from my STH100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sciencefiction (24 Mar 2018)

It looks good and a lovely betta 

I think that it doesn't have enough light and the bottom plants will struggle.


----------



## Rodgie (25 Mar 2018)

@AverageWhiteBloke 

Hi thank you for viewing the thread.

I just simply followed her books suggestion of adding 1inch soil and 1 inch of gravel, and also added some crushed oysters mixed with the soil. I started the tank with siesta period of 6 hours on, 4 hours off then 6 hours on again then turn off for the night. But, I faced a mild green hair algae problem so since then till now its only 5:4:5.
The soil i used was Organic potting soil by Miracle gro.

For the water change, i didn't do too much really. The first 3 weeks I did partial water changes 20% of water (didn't vacuum the gravel just scoop some surface water to remove biofilms) twice a week. Then after that the tannins also stopped releasing too much so thats when i stopped doing water changes. Then now I just add water when the lights are off to bring the water back up to the water level that I like.

For filter, I only have the sponge filter running, I didn't use the ceramic rings. And 5 days ago I added the carbon black stuff in a bag to the filter ( hopefully it'll remove the little tanins for good). 

@sciencefiction 

Hello there.

I know the light here seems dim, it's because the floating plants didnt get trimming yet before i took the picture. I normally remove a handful of them every 3-4 days. I agree the dwarf hairgrass i have in this tnak started to suffer when i keep the floating plants covering the entire top for too long.

And thank you, I believe my betta is a halfmoon.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (25 Mar 2018)

Thanks for the info, I'm going to have a go at a Walsted style small tank one of these days with a little cube and just a betta. Whatever you're doing it seems to be working so far, that's some healthy looking plants. Keep us informed with the progress. 

Sent from my STH100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodgie (27 Mar 2018)

Thank you! 

To be honest I’m still shocked how amazing this method is, it’s really simple and beginners like me can learn a lot from doing a low tech tank first.

Day 60

The picture above is present look of the tank. I also added a terrestrial plant which I believe it’s called song of India. Very unique name haha. 

And lastly I removed a big chunk of floating plants again, I wish I can give those to someone.

Do you guys want to know my inhabitants in the tank?


----------



## dw1305 (27 Mar 2018)

Hi all,
The tank looks great.





Rodgie said:


> To be honest I’m still shocked how amazing this method is, it’s really simple and beginners like me can learn a lot from doing a low tech tank first


Quality job. 





Rodgie said:


> song of India


Definitely a _Dracaena_, either _Dracaena deremensis warneckii_ or_ D. reflexa _(the real "Song of India").





Rodgie said:


> Do you guys want to know my inhabitants in the tank?


Yes.

cheers Darrel


----------



## miah431 (27 Mar 2018)

Rodgie said:


> View attachment 114349 View attachment 114348 Thank you!
> 
> To be honest I’m still shocked how amazing this method is, it’s really simple and beginners like me can learn a lot from doing a low tech tank first.
> 
> ...


What are the benefits of having a terrestrial plant? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (27 Mar 2018)

miah431 said:


> What are the benefits of having a terrestrial plant?



Just like the submerged species the roots will trail into the water and remove waste products, nitrogen etc. I have a Pothos plant in a glass bowl in mine.


 

@dw1305 out of curiosity mate, the plant pictured or Dracaena, you often see these in the LFS for sale but what looks like a red leaved variant. Can these be grown emergent with just the roots in the water? Noticed my LFS had some in which no doubt some unsuspecting punters will be putting in their tanks and spending money on ferts that aren't going to work until the plant dissolves. I have a spare glass bowl, just wondering if it was worth dropping one in my tank for a bit of colour or will they also need some substrate in the bowl?


----------



## dw1305 (28 Mar 2018)

Hi all, 





AverageWhiteBloke said:


> you often see these in the LFS for sale but what looks like a red leaved variant.....Can these be grown emergent with just the roots in the water?


They can, they are forms of <"_Cordyline fruticosa">, _but it grows exactly the same as a _Dracaena. _

I grew a couple of them (a red and a green one) from the foliage stems in a bunch of flowers.

cheers Darrel


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (28 Mar 2018)

Oh right, I think I'll grab one next time I'm in before they dissolve. 

Sent from my STH100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (28 Mar 2018)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> some unsuspecting punters will be putting in their tanks and spending money on ferts that aren't going to work until the plant dissolves.



Lately i started a discussion about it with a shop clerck from a big multinantional market with a large pet/aqaurium corner. It's a German company and obviously also are Dennerle dealer. I spotted about 4 to 5 different terrestrial plant sp. displayed submersed at the aquarium section. I asked the counter clerck "what the company policy is to force this upon unsuspecting customers? And what advise is given when they come back with complains? Also pointed out that in the Dennerle catalogues these are described as terrarium plants. So you are selling something that is not what you sell it for. Terrarium plants and you don't even sell terrariums. Why even order them?. Don't you think it's a scam? Aren't you worried that this backfires on your companies good name credits?

He said indeed there are customers complains about it, he spoke to his boss/manager about the issue and it seems that there is no real policy. They also do not even order plants. Dennerle drops by once a week with a best seller plant collection and drops it off. And these plants are always in the collection.. Do you want something different you need to look at the catalogue on the counter and place a special order. 

Thus conclusion, Dennerle doesn't care they push plants regarding sales score.. 

The managers instruct the counter clercks "See it as customers buying flowers, these also live only for a few weeks and need to be refreshed"


As long as people keep buying it they pop up on the dennerle PC as Best Seller and best sellers are pushed on the market.


----------



## dw1305 (28 Mar 2018)

Hi all, 





AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Noticed my LFS had some in which no doubt some unsuspecting punters will be putting in their tanks and spending money on ferts that aren't going to work until the plant dissolves.





zozo said:


> Thus conclusion, Dennerle doesn't care they push plants regarding sales score..


I know we've been down this road before, and we've had a few threads, but it *really, really annoys me*.

For newer members have a look at <"Shabby ....chic"> and <"Hello to all..">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (28 Mar 2018)

dw1305 said:


> but it *really, really annoys me*.


For me it actualy calls the same feeling.. But also obviously that for the majority of customers don't realy care. The people that are seriously involved in this hobby are massively out numbered by a croud that realy doesn't give a flying figure. They are not hobbyist, they only are consumers. They never ever red a book, never ever visited a forum and they only want to do what they want. And these people spoil the fun for the more serious novice hobbyists.

It's indeed as the managers instructed, flowers to them even fish are seen in similar fashion. It's expected to wither away in given time and then just buy new ones.

I experience it in my own family and it chills down my spine.. My sister has a goldfish in a bowl and i realy need to shut up about it, i'll be the jerk in the end if i start summing up the facts. And i recently had a Henry goes steampunk project, after delivering it, together with a potential plant list as advice. The girl did put a Chamaedorea palm in the tank. When i said that aint going to work it's not an aqaurium plant.. She said the shop tells differntly we shall see, maybe i learn you something in a few months. And she realy believed what she said.. It kinda knocks you of your feet. The plant died by now, she's forgotten it.. As did 2 new fancy goldfish, she has no clue why, cry's and forgets again and new plants and fish are bought again.. Last time i saw it, it had at least 3 red high tech plants in it waiting to die again. That's the way how it seems to work.. Let them be..

i rather don't look at it anymore and don't give advice anymore if not asked.. Even if asked, my average advice will be.. Give it a try maybe you learn me something in a 100 years..  Than i'm the d|ckhead again..   Thinking about it i laugh but also with mixed feeling kinda feel annoyed that i builded a tank for people like this. But they seem to have a different perception of responsibility than i have.. 

Trying to explain i kinda feel more and more like Don Quijote dela Mancha. The good hearted silly knight, constantly making a fool out of himslef..


----------



## Rodgie (30 Mar 2018)

Hi all,

Apology for the late response, so In this tank I have quite good variety of invertebrates.

I have:

3x Ghost Shrimps
5x Red Cherry Shrimps
3x Dwarf Ottos
1x Assasin snail
1x Betta

The very first swimmers I added in the tank(on the 33rd day I believe) were the Ghost shrimps. Originally they were 4 but 1 didn’t make it after few days it passed away. But ever since I slowly added these species by batch every week. No deaths after that ghost shrimp. 

These will be my final roster of the tank, unless the ottos and cherry shrimps make me a daddy

Kind Regards,
Rodgie


----------

